# New Boat!



## g0nef1sshn (Jan 10, 2015)

Picking it up from parents next weekend during Okeechobee trip. 16ft starcraft SS. I just looked for two days through a forum of a guy rebuilding his. Mine wont need that much stuff done to it. Its a hunting boat not a vette on the water.

Taking any donations for trailers and or motors though  

It should be ready by next season at least.

So far into it for 250$. I didnt want to haggle the guy since he did hold it a week for me even though he had alot of calls.

I know its big, but I needed something that could also fit the whole family in.


----------



## rgillham (Jan 10, 2015)

Keep this post going with the modifications. I would like to see the finished product. Also, there is a ton of information over at tinboats.net, look at the forum for mods. Good luck and have fun.


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 10, 2015)

call me


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Jan 10, 2015)

rgillham said:


> Keep this post going with the modifications. I would like to see the finished product. Also, there is a ton of information over at tinboats.net, look at the forum for mods. Good luck and have fun.



Ill keep it going. tinboats is where I followed that guys build at. It was a yellow striped one and it was detailed with a ton of pics. He didnt hunt it, but it was still very informative.


----------



## Beta Tau789 (Jan 10, 2015)

I can't tell Killer, does that mean you approve?


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 11, 2015)

That just a big ol open floor plan right there.
Keep us posted.


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Jan 11, 2015)

TopherAndTick said:


> That just a big ol open floor plan right there.
> Keep us posted.



Open plan it is. This is what im thinking: 

- knock passenger console out. 
-at least 4 center posted seats(low)
-passenger side bench style seat/storage bench
-wrap around bow bench/storage seating. 
-custom blind. Not scissor blind style, but a complete covered blind with 4 seat slots left open but complete removeable possible and light enough to store in sections? Will be consulting killer along with a few other friends i made around here this year. And ofcoures the dad who i have hunted with out of his v hull with several blind concepts over the years..

Hardest thing to plan is camo scheme. Georgia river bank colors or florida everglade sawgrass. I thought about half and half, but then the current  and river tides got me thinking more about the current pushing against the aft depending on tide and spots. Long post, just me thinking.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 11, 2015)

Only thing is it's not gonna run shallow at all with that bow, but I'm sure you already know that


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Jan 11, 2015)

mizzippi jb said:


> Only thing is it's not gonna run shallow at all with that bow, but I'm sure you already know that



Yep, thats where weight distribution (fuel tank and batteries will play a part. And long run im hoping jack plate will play a part. Size of motor also. Ill probably think of a way for my kayak to mount  also, or park it and wade shallower. Florida doesnt have the tides to contend with though. I can get shallow trim up and push pole in or wade and drag it, this coast in Ga is another animal.


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Jan 11, 2015)

Im thinkinking should be good to idle in 2-3 feet though. Need to do some tests in it and find out.


----------



## duck-dawg (Jan 12, 2015)

That boat will have no trouble idling in 2-3'. With a jackplate, and hard bottom, you can probably move around in a foot or less.


----------



## andyparm (Jan 13, 2015)

Perfect project boat for the coast. Mounting your kayak is a good idea too. Those guys in LA run all kinds of wacky boats through the marsh with pirogues attached for getting to their holes...


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 13, 2015)

mizzippi jb said:


> Only thing is it's not gonna run shallow at all with that bow, but I'm sure you already know that



Starcrafts are flat bottom boats with a bow. I ran a lowe v bottom for years until a drunk hit it. It will do well down here on the coast.


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Jan 24, 2015)

*Night shift....*

So boat is still in fl. Workin on getting a trailer to haul up here. Here is what I think about till its here to start the tear down. The dotted line squares are possible box seats/storage. Its pretty close to scale..... I think. The side benches are for an idea on size, not sure yet how I would do the storage in them. Middle bench seat is for the batteries. The three circles centerline are 4 ft apart for pedistal seats. I might play with off setting them left/right. anyhow. Im bored. Shooting in the am after work. This is configured with the consoles out, tiller motor, and splash guard removed.


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 25, 2015)

Good plans yield good results.


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Feb 7, 2015)

Sooo.... Although GA was a fun season to hunt for the first time. I may be moving by next Aug already. Destination- Anywhere in the lower 48. But ill try for Florida. Good Ole Army says I should be a Recruiter now. Class is in July, so these next few months will be preparing the house for a move not breathing resin and old fiberglass flooring. If it doesnt pan out, this build will continue.
And now the dad wants the boat to make his own. haha Mom says no.


----------



## T-N-T (Feb 7, 2015)

Well, good luck how ever it turns out.

Maybe you leave dear ol dad a set of plans and he gets it done for you?


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Feb 13, 2015)

*goin for it anyway...*

Got started on tear down. Need something to do on the of days. Came down to pick her up. Hopefully I can still borrow dads trailer to bring her home.


----------

